# TTS vs S3 vs GolfR



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Since these all share the same running gear, wondered if anyone has had the experience of comparing these cars ?

I'm guessing they are pretty similar, but maybe they handle differently and different throttle mapping etc ... perhaps ?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

The TTS is positioned as a "luxury sportscar," It is favorably compares against cars like BMW's Z4, Nissan's Z370 (and sometimes even low-end Porsche Caymens)
When it was new, its market demographic was upper-class / Professionals & Executives.
It checks all 3 boxes. 1.) Performance and handling, 2.) beautiful exterior styling 3.) luxurious interior.

The Golf R is a "Hot Hatch" targeted mostly toward young men. Typically it is compared against cars like Subaru's WXR STI or Honda's Civic R. 
It shares the performance characteristics of the TTS, but lacks style. It's a boring boxy 4-door with an ok interior. If speed is the only criteria for judging a car, then I guess a Golf R is a bargain compared to a TTS... :roll:

Maybe others can comment on an S3...


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> When it was new, its market demographic was upper-class / Professionals & Executives.


I thought it was hairdressers


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

When the MK2 TTS came out, I'm sure it was just a remapped version of the S3 8P engine so marginally quicker. I've read some posts on here where folk have said that the TT is basically just a golf given that it's the same chassis, engine, gearbox etc. But I've driven a few Golfs and a couple of A3s, Golf and A3 are very similar but the TT feels worlds apart from these to me.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Not a direct comparison but I had a Scirocco before my TTS and the Scirocco was lovely on the surface but very flimsy - thin doors and tailgate so light and doesn't feel robust. The TT(S) is much more robust and feels better quality.

The Scirocco was my only VW experience and puts me off a VW in the future.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

never forget the R is a hatchback, with 5 doors for kiddies, anyone telling themselves its a sports is deluded

test drove one and its just feels like a golf, sat at traffic lights you could be in s diesel

and the exhaust sound is faked too


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

It depends what you want from the car. I have a TTS and at one point the missus had an S3. S3 is good for more shopping or Homesense, but otherwise the TTS is more fun in my opinion. They both go more than fast enough for the road. TTS lower I guess.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

I had a mk7 gti for over 2 years. 1 year standard and 1 year highly modified.

In standard form it was pretty refined. Cabin is great compared to mk2 TT with the dash soft touch and higher quality material on the doors. Apart from golf ball shifter, carbon accent on the piano black plastic and some red led accents on the door it isn't far away from a standard golf however.

Handling wise I thought it was brilliant. Lighter than tt, better chassis (mqb, mk3 tt is on this), had the VAQ diff up front which meant you could. Take liberties in corners with basically no understeer. Loved the. car. Refined and competent and quick ish.

Once mapped however it came alive. By the time I was finished with mines it had pretty much everything changed. Alloy control arms with poly bushes, kw v1 coilovers, pendulum/dog bone inserts, 4 paddle sintered clutch, full miltek non res exhaust, is38 turbo from golf R etc etc. 425hp 450ftlbs. Put my current TTRS to shame handling wise, never understeered.

In some ways I would have that car back as a track or weekend toy and keep TTRS as an all weather GT type car. The areas the TT excels in is obviously traction, Shift speed (stronic), road/wind noise isolation, heated leather, badge snobbery and the fact you can cruise at 100mph and its under 3k rpm. Much better long drive companion.

Just me 2p.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Enky08 said:


> snip -->Handling wise I thought it was brilliant. Lighter than tt, better chassis (mqb, mk3 tt is on this), had the VAQ diff up front which meant you could. Take liberties in corners with basically no understeer. Loved the. car. Refined and competent and quick ish.


As you pointed out, the Mk7 is built on the mqb platform, so to be fair you should be comparing a Mk7 GTI to a Mk3 TTS.

Since this is the MK2 forum, a more 'apples-to-apples' comparison between Audi and VW should be between a Mk2 TTS vs a MK5 / MK6 as they share the PQ35 platform.

MK5 GTI's had downgraded interiors compared to previous Golf generations and all models (no matter how fast) are still ugly 4-doors. [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I was thinking the same, you're essentially comparing a car that was going out of production with a car that had just come into production, apples and oranges.


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had my TT for 5 years (fwd with 2.0 tfsi).

I went to have a look at a S3 with roughly the same mileage. The price as a new car is almost identical. The TT just felt like a much nicer place to be. I love the design inside and outside - especially with my s-line interior. The S3 just didn't feel right, so I walked away without even test driving it. I could use the practicality, but I am not ready to lose the style points.
The B8 S4 is getting affordable here in Denmark, so I think I might go for a limo version of that next time. For some reason, it's about the same price as an S3 of similar age/mileage.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> Enky08 said:
> 
> 
> > snip -->Handling wise I thought it was brilliant. Lighter than tt, better chassis (mqb, mk3 tt is on this), had the VAQ diff up front which meant you could. Take liberties in corners with basically no understeer. Loved the. car. Refined and competent and quick ish.
> ...


I was comparing mqb to mk2 because I have owned both and the OP asked about comparisons between mk2 TTS and I presumed the current gen S3/golf R.

I know the mk2 ttrs is on the same platform as the mk6 golf R.

I wasn't knocking the car just comparing 2 cars I have owned that were relevant.

Just my 2p


----------

